# Visit September 2017



## mrhoyo (Feb 19, 2017)

We're going to be in Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne from mid September until early October. Are we likely to see any reptiles about?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Feb 20, 2017)

yes in the right areas


----------



## mrhoyo (May 16, 2018)

It turns out we did see a few. There were tonnes of water dragons and little skinks around the various zoos and parks we went to plus a nice blue tongue that nearly got squashed whilst crossing the road. Didn't manage to see any snakes or monitors unfortunately, maybe next year.












Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 16, 2018)

Awesome pics.


----------



## cris (May 16, 2018)

Nice pics, good that you saw a ample of some of our iconic reptiles. If you drive or even walk out of an urban area you can usually see far more species of reptiles. That said it is a long time since I have seen a wild blue tongue, the last one I saw was trying to get into a goanna enclosure, which would not have been a good idea if it was able to.


----------



## mrhoyo (May 17, 2018)

cris said:


> Nice pics, good that you saw a ample of some of our iconic reptiles. If you drive or even walk out of an urban area you can usually see far more species of reptiles. That said it is a long time since I have seen a wild blue tongue, the last one I saw was trying to get into a goanna enclosure, which would not have been a good idea if it was able to.


Thanks.
The blue tongue was in Wellington Point.

I'm hoping to be back in the Brisbane area September 2019, any suggestions of good places to see reptiles (wild or not)?
Thinking of seeing more of the Sunshine and Gold coasts next time if there are any good spots to see them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

